# Cheap poseable frame for lifesize props.



## meltyface (Sep 21, 2011)

This frame is about 6' tall and is shaped like a person so you can dress it up in whatever you want. It is fully poseable and should be able to do anything you want it to do. (only thing I haven't figured out yet is how to make it stand up without having something noticeable proping in up, maybe dig shallow holes for the lower legs to go in).

Materials: 

~18' pvc (I used 1" because I wanted something durable)
1- Cross connector
1- T connector
2- 90degree elbow connectors (I used 2 with the screw portion and added 2 screw adapters to the legs for easier storage)
9 - wire hangers
1 can great stuff foam
1 roll duct tape
Pvc glue (optional)

Cut the pvc to the following dimensions to build a 6' tall frame:

2x 17" (Lower leg)
2x 19" (upper leg)
25" (Torso)
2x 12" (lower arm)
2x 14" (upper arm)
2x 5.5" (clavical)
2x 7" (Waist)
3" (neck)


Connect the two clavical pieces to opposite ends of the x connector and the torso portion in the bottom hole, and the neck piece at the top. (these can be glued if desired, but if you glue the torso into this part do not glue it into the T connector or you cannot rotate the body)

Connect the bottom of the torso to the top of the T connector and add the waist pieces to the left and right side (do not glue).

Glue the 90 degree elbows to the ends of the 2 torso pieces and angle them down.

Insert the top portion of the legs into the elbows (glue is optional).

Cut the tops of each hanger off (where the hook is) and fold 6 in half.

Insert these halfway into the open ends of the connected pieces (minus the neck put ahanger not folded in half here). Add Great stuff to secure these in place.

Conncect the remaining pieces to the ends of the hangers and add great stuff to secure the hanger in place.

The last two hangers go on the ends of the arms for hands, and 2 more could be added to the bottom leg portions for feet. (use these to add gloves and shoes if wanted).

I have not been able to put up my prop yet because I'm missing some clothes but I'm pretty sure if you put the prop at a stressful angle some duct tape may be required on the joints to reinforce the hangers so that it doesn't fall from the position you put it in.

I can't figure out how to upload images so sorry for not providing any.


----------



## mickkell (Jan 16, 2009)

Great info,thanks


----------

